# New Bike! CAAD9 5



## jasonmullins (Feb 5, 2010)

I was looking at mostly a Trek 2.1 but considered Felt and Cannondale. Never really ridden a road bike so it was hard to tell much of a difference. We have a local Cannondale shop that my bro-in-law was getting a tri bike from so I went along to see if they would give us a better deal since we were buying a few bikes. They gave me a great deal on a CAAD9 5, well below Trek (who will not budge on price). So I felt like I got a much better bike for much less, actually left thinking I had a mask on when he gave me the price! The shop also came highly recommended and has great people working there. Should be picking it up in a few weeks! This site has been awesome and has a lot of good people willing to share. Thanks!

Jason


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats!

The 2010 Caad 9-5 is my first road bike as well. I have the blue one.

I hit 47.8mph the other day going down a hill. Could have gone faster, but I had to slow down because of a car in front of me.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Great choice! I've heard the bottom bracket on those things is super stiff. It really puts the power down. Have fun!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice choice.
I just got a great deal on the gray 9-5 as well.
Moved all the parts except the crank/bb over from my cross bike, so it’s now set up with Rival shifters, brakes and R/D, FSA cockpit, Antares saddle, and Ultegra/OP wheels. Been meaning to post a pic- will try and do so this weekend.
I only got together a week ago, so only a couple hundred miles, but I have to say I am glad I finally went for a true road frame after years of riding CX bikes with slicks on the road.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the same bike with a Thomson Seat Post and Kore handlebars. It is my first road bike as well. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

Great choice in bike! I also got a great deal on a 2010 CAAD9 5 in grey earlier this winter. This is my first road bike and i love it. I can't wait until i can get the "legs" to do much longer rides. So far, the more I ride, the more I love it. I'm sure you will find it the same for yourself. Enjoy the bike.


----------



## SportTour (Dec 15, 2009)

Picked mine up four days ago. Same gray with red and white. Thweet! Love the snappy response. Previous bike was a steel framed Trek. Such a huge advantage in weight and power transfer, makes me feel like a giant. I bettered my average speed over a short hilly route by two mph.


----------



## jerakin (Aug 2, 2009)

*How much?*

When you say great deal, how much did you pay?


----------



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice bike. I got one exactly like yours. I suggest you upgrade a carbon seatpost for a more comfortable ride.


----------



## caadmatt (Nov 29, 2009)

jerakin said:


> When you say great deal, how much did you pay?



Hi jerakin. I paid $1,135 for my bike. With tax it came to $1,200. One thing that helps tremendously is paying cash. This could be said for just about any purchase really. I would think most LBS's would like cash vs credit card (the LBS I bought from definitally gave a better price because I paid in cash). Do your homework on multiple bike shops. Call around for prices. Then, if need be, try to have your LBS do a price match. Good luck and have fun during the hunt!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

> I was looking at mostly a Trek 2.1 but considered Felt and Cannondale. Never really ridden a road bike so it was hard to tell much of a difference. We have a local Cannondale shop that my bro-in-law was getting a tri bike from so I went along to see if they would give us a better deal since we were buying a few bikes. They gave me a great deal on a CAAD9 5, well below Trek (who will not budge on price). So I felt like I got a much better bike for much less, actually left thinking I had a mask on when he gave me the price! The shop also came highly recommended and has great people working there. Should be picking it up in a few weeks! This site has been awesome and has a lot of good people willing to share. Thanks!


A) Just a note, post a smaller picture. 

B) I hope you based your purchase more on fit than price. 

C) The Cannondale shop being close to you, them being flexible with you, all great signs.

D) I am a Trek fan, but the Trek does not compare to a CAAD 9. For all aluminum frames, the CAAD9 is king. 
You'd have to spend a lot more to get anything that could beat it and that would be for racing. 

Which would be better would depend on what you ride for. 
If you're a recreational rider who's looking to get into longer rides, the Trek would've been better. 
If you're looking at racing, the CAAD9 is unbeatable. 

Doesnt' mean you can't race a Trek or can't use a CAAD9 for long recreational rides though. 

Congrats.

(You'd think I actually owned a Cannondale by reading that post huh? :lol: )


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

caadmatt said:


> Hi jerakin. I paid $1,135 for my bike. With tax it came to $1,200.


Wow, matt, that's awesome!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

pretty sweet...that gun metal gray color is awesome, man. good price too, only 1200 is like robbery


----------



## jasonmullins (Feb 5, 2010)

You have to consider my bro-in-law bought a $2k tri bike and his friend also bought a bike (sub $1k) at the same time, so they gave me a great price.......$1000. If we were not buying 3 bikes I don't think they would have gone that low. I really liked the Trek but it just did not seem right to pay $250 bucks more for basically the same components, plus the people at the cannondale shop are great at what they do and super nice to their customers. They seem committed to making sure it fits me properly. Sorry for the large picture, but hey you get a close up look at her!

Jason


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

REI sells the bike for $1400 but it qualifies for the dividend which is 10%. You'll end up paying $1260+tax for the bike at REI if you're a member. 

Membership is only $20 for lifetime and I've been one for years. Also has the best return policy of any store that exists.

2010 CAAD9-5 are all out of stock. Compacts come in end of March. Standards come in end of April.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

saw one in the park this weekend. 

looked fast, man....

i dunno tho, the 010 specialized comp might give the nine five a run for its money.


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

Accordion said:


> REI sells the bike for $1400 but it qualifies for the dividend which is 10%. You'll end up paying $1260+tax for the bike at REI if you're a member.
> 
> Membership is only $20 for lifetime and I've been one for years. Also has the best return policy of any store that exists.
> 
> 2010 CAAD9-5 are all out of stock. Compacts come in end of March. Standards come in end of April.


I didn't see any 2010 CAAD 9-5s listed on REI.com. They have the 9-1 and 9-4. I ended up buying mine at a LBS.


----------

